# Woohoo! I've crossed over aswell...



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

...just put a deposit down on a 55 plate 130i M Sport with loads of options, subject to a once over by SWMBO.

Will post pics as soon as I have them for anyone interested.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Look forward to seeing them, are you p/x the TT?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> ...just put a deposit down on a 55 plate 130i M Sport with loads of options, subject to a once over by SWMBO.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as I have them for anyone interested.


Sweeeet. Did you secure for a good price??

Although an excellent vehicle, i just recall early articles saying they seemed a little over priced.

Also these same articles were raving about this car. Enjoy


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Look forward to seeing them, are you p/x the TT?


Currently the TT is going in for p/x, but someone may be coming to look at it over the weekend...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > ...just put a deposit down on a 55 plate 130i M Sport with loads of options, subject to a once over by SWMBO.
> ...


I couldn't believe how comfortable I felt driving it a) never having owned/driven a beemer b) never having owned a rear wheel drive car. It did feel much more balance than the TT, so I'm looking forward to exploring it a bit more 

They gave me the best p/x price from all the dealers I visited yesterday and knocked 7.5% off the price, basically gave me what I asked for. I thought I was going in at a pretty cheeky price after reviewing others for sale, just wished I'd asked for more now!

It is fully loaded, bluetooth phone prep, professional radio/cd, lumbar support, tinted windows, cruise, all the M 'stuff', parking sensors, ISOFIX...so in terms of value I'm pleased, especially when compared to what a VW dealer wanted for a DSG GTi or a MkV R32...

Just hope the missus likes it, she doesn't know I've put the deposit down on it yet!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

hutters said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > hutters said:
> ...


That's because it IS more balanced than a TT. :wink:

Personally, I'm not too keen on the looks, however there is no doubt the 130i is a very good car to drive.

I think you'll enjoy the 3 litre, straight six engine.  :wink:

Is it the uprated version of the engine?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

..... and here's a picture taken at the bmw garage of hutters and his advisor, shortly after hutters asked him "what car shall I buy?" ....










:roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LMAO!

I know its not to everyones tastes but I think its alright.

What colour Hutters?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

O.T but bloody hell Stevie's looking a bit old now


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Another one crosses to the dark side....

Welcome to the wonderful world of RWD and BM 6's
Looks might not be to everyone's taste, but now someone else has taken the depn. hit it offers good vfm - rear space & boot aside I think the list price was the main negative @ launch

Sounds a well specced example too.
Got a feeling the 1-er has std iPOD connection too.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree, looks might not be to everyone's taste, but I'll be inside it driving it and that's what really counts to me. I bought it for the drive, the spec and the fact that it meets my 'practicality' needs.

*J55TTC* it's Le Mans Blue with Boston Black Leather

*jonno* it has aux in so yeah, it's iPod ready, not full control of the iPod but it will do for me


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You are gonna love that engine and handling after the TT. :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


They only did them in the uprated engine....

Drove one today at work for the first time, was a bit wet for it but 265bhp in that car is fantastic!!

Im sure you'll love it!!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> ..... and here's a picture taken at the bmw garage of hutters and his advisor, shortly after hutters asked him "what car shall I buy?" ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F*c*ing excellent :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Picked the car up on Monday evening, what a dream it is to drive. Here's the first couple of pics taken with my old point & shoot:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Your car looks great IMO. 8)

Big discussions over on Tyresmoke regarding the 1 series. They even have their own icon for them:


----------

